# Plug-N-Lite



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

last year there was an adapter floating around that would plug into the 7 pin tail on the TT, which would allow you to have the running lights on while parked in the campsite. Does anyone know where to find one? It looks like thier website has been taken off line and the domain name has expired

thanks in advance


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If your handy you could make your own. All you need is a 3-4 inch piece of wire and two male spade terminal ends. One end plugs into the 12v + (#4 black wire) and the other end plugs into the running lights (#3 Brown wire).


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

GarethsDad said:


> If your handy you could make your own. All you need is a 3-4 inch piece of wire and two male spade terminal ends. One end plugs into the 12v + (#4 black wire) and the other end plugs into the running lights (#3 Brown wire).


I did that last year, and either forgot what wire went where and had sparks, or just a pain to do...this adapter was a nice plug that all you had to do is plug it in, and your done


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

You could get something like this http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=5004&categoryID=209 and attach the #3 and #4 wire together. If you take a two prong flasher and attach it to the wires you can make them flash off and on.


----------



## nash fam (Mar 29, 2010)

i have seen people use a blade type fuse at shows


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking about this...Im sure its alot safer than plugging into the wires...


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I use a turn signal flasher. It fits perfectly in the plug on the trailer. Just make sure that you are putting it into the top two slots. I use it at the campground, and everyone walking by wants to know how I make the lights flash! It is a lot of fun, and only costs one dollar!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont know if I want them flashing..i just want solid lights...


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I just use a fuse tucked into the top 2 slots.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The image below shows where to connect. As mentioned the top two slots #3 and #4.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.westhaverassociates.com/flashcube/


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

dhdb said:


> http://www.westhaverassociates.com/flashcube/


Tried to order online and it was a no-go. called the number on the website and spoke to someone who said they are no longer selling them at this website.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I posted on Woodalls Forum, and someone posted this
Plug Trailer Light Nappy Kamper


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

5 amp fuse will do the trick in top 2 slots


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I just learned how to do this last weekend. Funny this should be brought up. The people camping next to us had all of their parking lights on and they showed us how to do it. They gave me a wire and showed us which 2 slots (the top 2) as stated earlier. I can see how a fuse might work better. But if they make anything made to do this, I would also like to know about it.


----------

